# Silicone spray wet.



## Troem (Feb 1, 2009)

I lubed my only cube with silicone spay like 5 hours ago.

Now the lube is still wet.
How long does it take to get dry?

Its my only cube and im totaly addicted. Im going crazy without the cube. 

Is it bad spay? Should i wait another 5 hours? Should i clean the lube off??


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 1, 2009)

Did you spray TOO MUCH in it?

At most you want like a half second burst of spray in each of 5 - 8 edges, then work it in for about 1 minute...

You can't clean it off after it dries, since it leaves a nice slippery film for your cube to move... I say wipe off excess now, the stuff should have dried after about 10 minutes... ;


----------



## JohnnyA (Feb 1, 2009)

You should cube with the spray on it - works it in and covers all surfaces. Get gloves if you must, the first time I used lubricant I got a nasty rash.

*No dirty comments please*


----------



## Troem (Feb 1, 2009)

but its disassembled.

do i have to assemble it while its still wet?


----------



## JohnnyA (Feb 1, 2009)

Troem said:


> but its disassembled.
> 
> do i have to assemble it while its still wet?



Oh - you don't have to disassemble it to spray it, I normally flip off an edge, spray for a second, then do another edge. Repeat with, 4-6 edges ... disassembling it means you don't get to work it in.


----------



## Troem (Feb 1, 2009)

i will do this on my next cube.

just assembled it and it works great


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 1, 2009)

Troem said:


> i will do this on my next cube.
> 
> just assembled it and it works great


Wet silicone spray isn't always a negative. My CRC really never dried. Also with my, and many others experiences, we've had better results spraying the cube while it was disassembled.


----------

